
An Interactive JavaScript Slide Rule - lebski88
https://adit.co.uk/sliderulev2.html
======
thealienthing
Neat! I’ve looked on amazon and eBay where I could buy a slide rule but
haven’t been able to find one. One of my professors told the class that he had
a teacher who would challenge any of his students to run any calculation on a
handheld calculator before he could do it on a slide rule. The students could
never beat him even with long complicated equations. Found that fascinating.

~~~
throw0101a
> _I’ve looked on […] eBay where I could buy a slide rule but haven’t been
> able to find one._

What have on earth have you been typing in for search terms?

* [https://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_nkw=k%2Be+4081](https://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_nkw=k%2Be+4081)

* [https://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_nkw=k%2Be+4083](https://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_nkw=k%2Be+4083)

* [https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=aristo+slide+rule](https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=aristo+slide+rule)

* [https://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_nkw=post+versalog+ii](https://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_nkw=post+versalog+ii)

* [https://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_nkw=sun+hemmi+262](https://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_nkw=sun+hemmi+262)

------
throw0101a
There's a 'Professor Herning' whose YouTube channel has both good tutorials on
their use, as well as comparing many models (and the various scales they
have):

* [https://www.youtube.com/c/ProfessorHerning/videos](https://www.youtube.com/c/ProfessorHerning/videos)

------
codezero
In case anyone missed this from last week [0]: Illustrated Self-Guided Course
On How To Use The Slide Rule

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24028351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24028351)

